# Videos from 2019 Ojai Festival



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

The Ojai Festival is an annual extended weekend music celebration. While it has a focus on modern music, it covers the gamut and features orchestral, chamber and everything in-between. It takes place in a small town in the mountains about 80 miles north of Los Angeles with events throughout the town but the major ones in a gorgeous outdoor bowl under the trees. Each year they invite a different musician to be the music director for that year who puts together the program. This year's festival took place this weekend - June 6-9 with Barbara Hannigan as director and featuring the Ludwig collective as the resident orchestra. All of the programs were live streamed and will be put on YouTube during the next few days - search on 'Ojai Festival 2019'.

Highlights of this year's programs include Walton's Facade, Stravinsky's Pulcinella (complete) plus a staging of The Rake's Progress. Programs also featured John Zorn including the US premiere of his Jumallataret, Terry Riley's In C, Grisey, Vivier, Schoenberg, Haydn, Gershwin, a tribute to Oliver Knussen and much more. Here are a few links including a conversation in which Barbara talks about the festival, her career, Ludwig, etc.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Two more including the finale concert. The other concert includes an arrangement of Rachmaninoff's Isle of the Dead for chamber orchestra! The soloists are all members of the Equlibrium Artists, a mentoring organization for those in the first few years of their professional careers.

FYI ... LUDWIG was formed about 7 years ago when the Netherlands government closed 2 of their 3 radio orchestras. Many of the musicians who terminated got together in what the describe as a 'collective' and work in groups from quartets to full orchestra. While they do not have a formal music director, they do work extensively with Barbara Hannigan.


----------

